# Pocket clip for Surefire 6P?



## michaelmcgo (Apr 21, 2008)

Does anybody know where I can get a cheap (below $20) clip for a Surefire 6P? I could make one by tapping the hex on the head with 6-32 screws, but I'd rather just buy one that I didn't have to modify the flashlight to put it on. I'd like it to be bezel up, and possibly even have a return on the clip that allows the flashlight to be flush in the pocket. I know I'm picky, thanks for any help,
Michaelmcgo


----------



## moeman (Apr 21, 2008)

Well its not bezel up, but the new NovaTac clip for $4.99 fits the G2, so i don't see why it wouldn't fit the 6P. (I don't have one)


----------



## steveG (May 20, 2008)

Anyone have a link to this clip? Or other options?

EDIT: I found it.

http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=3434


----------



## lumafist (May 20, 2008)

Send Burman a PM he could probably sort you out.....:thumbsup:


----------



## steveG (May 21, 2008)

Does anyone know how well the clip fits the 6P? How does it affect the twist cap switch? Does it loosen when you turn it to the lock-out setting?


----------



## Monocrom (May 21, 2008)

The older style Novatac pocket clip will also fit. (Lighthound sells that one too).

I bought the older style clip and the needed O-ring when I ordered my 120P from Lighthound. I won't get a chance to try the clip on a 6P until after the weekend. (That's when I plan on buying a 6P).

I do have a couple of G2 models. Got a good, tight fit when I tried out the clip on one of them. You need the O-ring to prevent the clip from being loose. Locking out the tailcap causes the clip to loosen a bit. But it won't fall out. Since locking out the tailcap is a non-issue when EDCing a G2 or 6P, this is a very minor thing. Works well on a G2. Will be able to post by Monday, at the latest, if the clip works well on a 6P. (But I suspect it does).


----------



## Ajay (Feb 16, 2009)

Well Monocrom did that novatac clip work on the 6p?
It's been quite a while.....


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 16, 2009)

Ajay said:


> Well Monocrom did that novatac clip work on the 6p?
> It's been quite a while.....


 
You're right! My apologies for not updating this thread for so long. Sorry about that. 

As for an update, I did purchase the SF 6P. But the older style Novatac clip is a much better fit on my G2 than the 6P. (A tighter fit). 

The new style clip is much better on the 6P. Lower profile too. Nice for when you want to clip-carry your 6P, but don't want a bulky clip in the way. Use a thick O-ring. I recommend one designed for use with plumbing fixtures, 5/8-inch size. My 6P is currently set up this way. I also took out the SF P61 inca lamp that was in it, and replaced it with a handmade Malkoff M60 LED drop-in.

The Malkoff used to reside in my SF C2, but the almost invisible slight gap between the bezel and body of my C2 with the M60 in place; caused the stock SF clip to wobble too much. The C2 now has the P61 in it, and the wobble is gone. Since the new style Novatac clip attaches between the tailcap and body of the 6P, the nearly invisible gap with the M60 installed is a non-issue on the 6P.

This is a set-up I highly recommend. Works well, and an excellent way to give new life to a classic light.


----------



## Ajay (Feb 17, 2009)

Ha Hey! That was a quick reply thanks!
Once last thing....can you post a picture or two of your 6p with the clip?

I will be a fist time surefire owner soon and I am thrilled!

Gracias!


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 17, 2009)

Ajay said:


> Ha Hey! That was a quick reply thanks!
> Once last thing....can you post a picture or two of your 6p with the clip?
> 
> I will be a fist time surefire owner soon and I am thrilled!
> ...


 
I'm horribly addicted to CPF, so I tend to notice even old threads. 

Sorry, but I don't have a digital camera. And my cellphone is on the fritz.


----------



## Ajay (Mar 31, 2009)

Here is my 6p with the novatac clip. I had to wrap some material around the clip because the diameter of the clip larger than the space on the 6p between the tail and the body. I just used some weird plastic I had lying around. You only need to wrap the end opposite to the clip to get the clip to fit properly.










I know some folks use a large thick o-ring but I didn't like how that worked. The only downside with my method is the clip is a bit easy to slide around. When I used a good old fashioned rubber band the clip was very strongly stuck in position. Once the extra space is taken up on the clip ring the novatac clip is perfect for the 6p, very sturdy and nice strong clip action on my belt or jeans waist. For $8 a nice 6p clip.




Here is the 6p with the tail screwed down but in the off position.










The clip is nice and stiff to the body of the 6p. I hope this helps somebody because I was looking for this information before I bought the 6p and the clip.


----------



## carbine15 (Mar 31, 2009)

ghetto!


----------



## Ajay (Mar 31, 2009)

carbine15 said:


> ghetto!


No. That's a few miles from me in Brooklyn.....:lolsign:

Just kidding Brooklynites....


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 31, 2009)

I've noticed the older Novatac clip is much better on a Surefire G2, and the newer style clip is better on a 6P. So I've got my 6P w/ Malkoff M60 set up that way. Yeah, I went with the thicker O-ring under the clip. I think my 6P would do better with a forward clickie rather than the momentary switch. If for no other reason than there'd be no need to ever turn the tailcap, unless replacing the cells.


----------



## Ajay (Mar 31, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> I think my 6P would do better with a forward clickie rather than the momentary switch. If for no other reason than there'd be no need to ever turn the tailcap, unless replacing the cells.



Yes. I am seriously thinking about replacing the original 6p tail switch with a solarforce one. I don't know if the lock-out works though.
It would be nice not to disturb my "_ghetto_" clip with the constant turning on and off.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 31, 2009)

Ajay said:


> Yes. I am seriously thinking about replacing the original 6p tail switch with a solarforce one. I don't know if the lock-out works though.
> It would be nice not to disturb my "_ghetto_" clip with the constant turning on and off.


 
I'd prefer getting a Surefire Z58 as a replacement for the 6P's stock Z41 tailcap. I actually have a Solarforce forward-clickie. Not too impressed with it. It's too sensative. If a feather landed on the rubber boot, I honestly would not be surprised if the light turned on.


----------



## allburger (Mar 31, 2009)

I used mine with a few o rings on the top and bottom of the clip and it held tight. and it looks good too


----------



## hyperloop (May 17, 2010)

I got myself one of these for my G2 and they work fine. It *should* fit a 6P but to be safe, you could just email jake and ask.


----------



## Gryff (Dec 10, 2011)

hyperloop said:


> I got myself one of these for my G2 and they work fine. It *should* fit a 6P but to be safe, you could just email jake and ask.



Does the SolarForce clip need an o-ring when using with a G2? I have the Novatac clip for my first G2, but LightHound isn't selling that clip anymore.


----------

